# RCOMLSB expired :(. Any other available code?



## atherq (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,

The rcomlsb code has expired for letsbuy.com. 
Is ther any other valid coupon codes for buying mobiles ? pls help me friends.

BTW, after lot of research, i hv decided to get HTC wildfire as my first android phone


----------



## Terabyte (May 1, 2011)

^NO!! Don't get Wildfire.
Wildfire has probably one of the worst resolution for its screen size.
Sorry to say, but I really wonder how can you say you have done enough research on it 

Better get LG Optimus One P500 for 9-10k or wait for "Wildfire S" to release.

As far as coupon code is concerned try to google and see if you can find one


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2011)

Wildfire or Wildfire S? if the former one, then you lied that you have done any research. its an EOL product.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 1, 2011)

XCD 35 is another good option...better than P500 i feel...


----------



## atherq (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. wildfire might be EOL product. But it still looks classy in the mid budget segment( Ace v LG o1 v HTC wildfire). 

Initially i was targeting Samsung Ace. But I didn't the looks of Ace when i first had a real time hands on demo[ looks like a cheap imitation of iphone: no offense to Ace admirers  ]

And regarding coupons: most of them are fake now  i didnt realize the rcom had the expiry date of april 30th   


Some of the options I  considered :
1. Galaxy ace ( Not so great looking, otherwise perfect android in the sub 15k range)
2. Spice MI 310 
3. LG O1
4. Galaxy fit
5. Wildfire


The real deciding factor was the camera: wildfire has 5 mp WITH flash, o1 has 3 MP with NO flash.


----------



## amitbhawani (May 2, 2011)

WE WANT RCOMLSB BACK!!! - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals


----------



## atherq (May 2, 2011)

I have been reading lots of thread here. I have found, in general, HTC wildfire is not recommended. Although the spec look similar (except for res), LG p500 is more preferred. Also, most of the reviews abt wildfire are good. It has better cam, 5 MP with flash, has HTC sense, classy looks.
I m not able to understand this. Can anybody help me understand what i m missing, pls ?


----------



## Terabyte (May 2, 2011)

Apart from the screen resolution problem(which itself is a deal-breaker for me) I see the following limitations compared to Optimus One:
- Slightly lesser RAM
- Slightly weaker battery(1300mAh v/s 1500mAh)
- Slightly slower processor(528MHz v/s 600MHz)
Also many people in the digit forums have managed to overclock the processor of Optimus One over 700MHz(not sure about Wildfire though).

PS: Even I am eager to get my first android but I am waiting for Wildfire S to release. I think you should also do the same


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

Galaxy Ace if it fits your budget. 800 mhz proccy.


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

Wildfire is great and its specs are also good but its screen is not that good so if u can compromise a little bit on screen then go for it


----------



## Soumik (May 3, 2011)

^^ Wait for Wildfire S. Wont be long before it release. It should be below/around 15K at release.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 3, 2011)

@Atherq...

Check out Ebay Gift coupons.... 
Cool Gifts this summer on eBay


----------



## atherq (May 3, 2011)

@soumik agreed. waiting for wildfire s looks a sensible option 
@GaneshKumar: Thanks for the ebay link. the numero uno watch combo looks gr8 if i go for LG o1.


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> @Atherq...
> 
> Check out Ebay Gift coupons....
> Cool Gifts this summer on eBay



^^^ those have already expired


----------



## amitbhawani (May 3, 2011)

a new gift code for letsbuy

ICICILB

10% off


----------



## aakashdave11 (May 3, 2011)

but the max limit is capped to 1000 if i am right........


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> @Atherq...
> 
> Check out Ebay Gift coupons....
> Cool Gifts this summer on eBay



No to go offtopic but those are good offers .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 3, 2011)

atherq said:


> @soumik agreed. waiting for wildfire s looks a sensible option
> @GaneshKumar: Thanks for the ebay link. the numero uno watch combo looks gr8 if i go for LG o1.



Welcome... 
May be you can add some more to cart to make it 10k and get the next segment gift.. It would be more kewl.. 



aroraanant said:


> ^^^ those have already expired


Not yet.. Try it... 



amitbhawani said:


> a new gift code for letsbuy
> 
> ICICILB
> 
> 10% off


Its not new.. I tried some 1,2 months back..  



xtremevicky709 said:


> No to go offtopic but those are good offers .


I am on topic... 
I think, he doesnt mention he needs only letsbuy.com coupon...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> I am on topic...
> I think, he doesnt mention he needs only letsbuy.com coupon...



I meant to say Me not going off topic I think those are good offers .

Now , I am thinking what electronics items I have to buy


----------



## atherq (May 3, 2011)

@Amit
Thanx yaar.. it works ! But isnt that only for icici credit cards ?
Can i use it for COD ?
I also a couple of queries for those who hv experience in online purchasing, which might sound silly to most of u, when i choose COD can i pay in cheque or DD ? and what happens if the recvd parcel has been damaged in transit ? 

Thanx in advance !!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 3, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I meant to say Me not going off topic I think those are good offers .
> 
> Now , I am thinking what electronics items I have to buy







atherq said:


> @Amit
> Thanx yaar.. it works ! But isnt that only for icici credit cards ?
> Can i use it for COD ?
> I also a couple of queries for those who hv experience in online purchasing, which might sound silly to most of u, when i choose COD can i pay in cheque or DD ? and what happens if the recvd parcel has been damaged in transit ?
> ...



No, You cant use icici coupon with COD.

No, COD = Only Cash on Delivery

If damaged, don't accept the parcel. But, I am not sure on the procedure... when there is no external visible damage and internal damage. I think, they have transit insurance, which should cover this. But not sure about the terms and conditions for it.


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2011)

atherq said:


> @Amit
> Thanx yaar.. it works ! But isnt that only for icici credit cards ?
> Can i use it for COD ?
> I also a couple of queries for those who hv experience in online purchasing, which might sound silly to most of u, when i choose COD can i pay in cheque or DD ? and what happens if the recvd parcel has been damaged in transit ?



it works for COD also.
And most of the companies give transit insurance so don't worry abt that if ur phone gets damaged during transit u will get a new phone or full refund.
I dont think u can pay through cheque but I m not sure


----------



## Soumik (May 3, 2011)

^^ I doesnt work on COD, just tried to do so. ""This voucher is valid for Credit Card and ICICI Net Banking payment option only.""


----------



## sach1000rt (May 4, 2011)

well, the good news is RCOMLSB code has started to work again. few days back it showed coupon is expired, now its working again.


----------



## Soumik (May 5, 2011)

Just ordered mine through RCOMLSB and net banking as COD was not available on my office address.
Moto Defy for Rs 15149.
Its showing confirmed... How to call confirm from them, cause i want a black colored one want them to send accordingly.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 5, 2011)

I am not sure, if they will call for payment mode other than COD. 

SO you better call Customer care and confirm before they dispatch.


----------



## atherq (May 5, 2011)

congrats soumik for ur new Moto Defy..
@ 15k it certaily looks a gr8 package.. will wait for Wildfire S one week more.. else wil get Defy   [Defy looks a better deal compared to Wildfire S, wat say ? ]

Any idea abt the xpiry date for RCOM ??


----------



## vhulm (May 5, 2011)

atherq said:


> congrats soumik for ur new Moto Defy..
> @ 15k it certaily looks a gr8 package.. will wait for Wildfire S one week more.. else wil get Defy   [Defy looks a better deal compared to Wildfire S, wat say ? ]
> 
> Any idea abt the xpiry date for RCOM ??



It may expire before 15th May!!


----------



## atherq (May 6, 2011)

Guys,
I called up the HTC support, scrolled the htc.com/in website too. Nobody is certain abt Wildfire S launch n availability in market. So, I ordered LG o1 using rcom    final price ~9k. Also, Wildfire S would wud hv cost almost double the price.


----------



## Soumik (May 8, 2011)

Ganeshkumar said:


> I am not sure, if they will call for payment mode other than COD.
> 
> SO you better call Customer care and confirm before they dispatch.



Ya, i called up customer care to confirm the order. Also, i got the blue dart tracking number through sms and email. I requested the customer care person to send through blue dart, as other couriers might not be allowed inside my ofc campus, and they actually did that. I got impressed by that. Hoping the package would be here by Monday or Tuesday. 



atherq said:


> congrats soumik for ur new Moto Defy..
> @ 15k it certaily looks a gr8 package.. will wait for Wildfire S one week more.. else wil get Defy   [Defy looks a better deal compared to Wildfire S, wat say ? ]
> 
> Any idea abt the xpiry date for RCOM ??



Thanks bro. 
Well, hardware wise Defy @15K makes a lot better deal than Wildfire S. Software wise, HTC is a lot ahead of Moto in the updates department. So, upto u to decide. I picked hardware over software... 

No idea about the expiry date of the coupon. It may have come back just cause of the requests in diff forums, so it might not stay there for long.


----------



## Soumik (May 10, 2011)

Recieved my phone today morning. Great service indeed. Pretty impressed with phone. Still checking out all the features of the phone. Will provide my feedback on the device soon.


----------



## paradisevikas (May 12, 2011)

i also ordered Fujifilm FinePix JZ300 Digital Camera from letsbuy using RCOMLSB .the final price is 7853 (including discount of 1386). i had opted for COD. will u guys plz tell me that this deal is good or not and this website is reliable or not ?


----------



## aroraanant (May 12, 2011)

^^^^
This is the best deal which one can get...
And yes the website is very much reliable...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

A discount of 1386 ? 

Using RCOMLSB ? :O


----------



## paradisevikas (May 15, 2011)

today tried to order one more item from letsbuy but when applied RCOMLSB it shows that i already have redeemed the coupon 

wht to do........

created another mail id and ordered the item


----------



## raj_in (May 17, 2011)

expired again!!


----------



## paradisevikas (May 17, 2011)

raj_in said:


> expired again!!



me too checked it expired again.
oh man i was about to order a few things ....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

Got my Exxternal HDD by letsbuy .

Great website ! Why do i find it better than Ebay ?


----------



## preemananavati (May 17, 2011)

i was just about to buy an HTC from the site and the code expired ...any idea if it will come back ???


----------



## aroraanant (May 17, 2011)

You can apply this coupon and can get a 10% discount:
icicilb

But you can get a max discount of 1000 only


----------



## dsneih (May 18, 2011)

for 15 % they have RCOMLB1 but max discount is 1k only ...


----------

